#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Уроки дискуссии - есть мясо или нет?

## Won Soeng

Мы так долго обсуждаем тему спасения живых существ от страданий убийства. Давайте посмотрим, что это нам дало?

----------


## Аньезка

BTR принял временный обет не есть мясо.
Алекс отказался от мяса на работе.
..........

а вообще "мясо есть, его не может не быть" (((

----------


## Ондрий

А я задумался над бюджетом - вроде как полноценно (и вкусно) травоядничать немного дороже, имхо. Ну если не одну гречку кушать т.е.

----------


## Won Soeng

Аня, не временный обет. Варинты "не ем уже..." или "не ем пока..." - это все варианты с сомнениями. Я просто не ем мясо. В поддержку тем, кто зависим от мяса и сомневается: "а не возможны ли причины и условия, в которых все-таки стоит есть мясо".

----------


## Ондрий

Причины поесть мясо конечно есть - медицинские.

----------

ПавелПас (28.11.2018)

----------


## Вао

> Мы так долго обсуждаем тему спасения живых существ от страданий убийства. Давайте посмотрим, что это нам дало?


Не голосовал. Потому как не вижу смысла. А результат дискуссии есть. К вегетарианцам на БФ стали относиться более терпимей, чем раньше.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Вао Цзы, а к мясоедам?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

адекватно  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Адекватно как и с самого начала или адекватнее?
То есть мясоеды обрели новую терпимость, а вегетарианцы уже все необходимое в отношении к мясоедам имели?  :Smilie:

----------


## Банзай

Не ем мясо и совершенно уверен, что это правильно.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Для мени, Для ме-ня.

----------


## Won Soeng

Пока статистика показывает, что сомневающиеся не голосуют. Значит пища для сомневающихся переваривается?

----------


## Тат

shubhar писал:
"Причины поесть мясо конечно есть - медицинские."

ИМХО, данное утверждение не соответствует Истине.
Причина поесть мясо только одна - кармическая. 
Когда на человека всилу ранее накопленной дурной кармы действуют две низшие психо-субстанции, - раджа-гуна и тама-гуна, - тогда появляется непреодолимое желание поесть трупиков.

----------


## Ондрий

Человек от животных отличается тем, что МОЖЕТ контролировать свои желания. На том и стоит Дхарма. А не на гунах с Аттилой.  :Smilie: 

"Кармическая причина" - есть ответ на ВСЕ вопросы.

- Почему?
- А вот карма такая!

----
я писал в ответ BTR мысли о ДОПУСТИМЫХ причинах осознанного поедания мяса, при условии понимания пагубности энтого дела.

(почему приходится все время расшифровывать, когда читают только куски, а не весь тред? Наверно - кармическая причина  :Smilie:  )

----------


## Ондрий

> Адекватно как и с самого начала или адекватнее?
> То есть мясоеды обрели новую терпимость, а вегетарианцы уже все необходимое в отношении к мясоедам имели?


Не - я лично разочаровался в аргументах некоторых плотоядных. Ибо их просто не было. Наезды - были, аргументов не было  :Smilie: 

Сперва защищал тезисы плотоядных. Признал поражение в споре. Травоядные мыслят чище, имхо.

----------


## Won Soeng

Медицинские причины - и есть кармические.
Однако животные тоже могут контролировать свои желания. Просто в меньшей степени. И разные животные - в разной степени. Одно животное будет избыток пищи есть пока не насытится, другое может сохранить даже сильный голод, но разделить пищу на несколько приемов. 
Разница между человеком и животным в больших способностях воспринимать будущее, в большой способности воспринимать более тонкие цели, требующие большей работы для их достижения. Обезьяна может догадаться взять палку чтобы сбить банан или подтащить коробку, чтобы встать на нее. Человек же может сделать лестницу, а для того чтобы лучше делать лестницу может сделать топор.
Карма же создается неосознанием мотивов действий, механическим повторением действий, невзирая на их адекватность или неадекватность, то есть - неведением. Увеличивая сейчас неведение мы создаем всем живым существам проблемы связанные с нашими неверными действиями и оставляем эти проблемы всем нашим потомкам. Карма не является индивидуальной, вопрос с перерождением личности в первую очередь рождается неведением, что же есть источник личности, как она рождается, как она исчезает. Личность воссоздается каждое мгновение снова и снова, она есть лишь поток дхарм, бурунчик на поверхности воды создаваемый лежащим близ поверхности камнем.
Однако то, что кармическая причина - например плохая экология, болезни передаваемые по наследству, болезни приобретенные плохой заботой родителей о ребенке или плохой заботой человеком о своем теле - это действительно одновременно и кармические и медицинские причины.

----------


## JuniorUK

> shubhar писал:
> "Причины поесть мясо конечно есть - медицинские."
> 
> ИМХО, данное утверждение не соответствует Истине.
> Причина поесть мясо только одна - кармическая.
> Когда на человека всилу ранее накопленной дурной кармы действуют две низшие психо-субстанции, - раджа-гуна и тама-гуна, - тогда появляется непреодолимое желание поесть трупиков.


Уважаемый Тат, например вы когда-нибудь видели, что происходит с человеком пролежавшим в реанимации пару недель, а потом еще долго от этого отходящего на больничной койке? Если человек достаточно молод, то он после этого на овощах и фруктах может быть и сможет протянуть, а вот для пожилого человека  этого для постановления сил уже будет недостаточно. Дистрофия мышц жеванием одной травы не лечится.

----------


## Ондрий

Об этом я и говорил, что иногда в отдельных случаях для восстановления организма мясо есть полезно. И нужно. В странах где очень холодно - мясо естественный источник полноценного питания. Все это конечно не делает мясоедов героями - это действительно, карма такая.

Как-то мой Учитель эту проблему описал следующим образом:
Живет себе домохозяин. То, что он сыт (он разводит скажем баранов) - результат его благой кармы. То, что ИМЕННО убийством он сыт - есть результат его неблагой кармы.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> А я задумался над бюджетом - вроде как полноценно (и вкусно) травоядничать немного дороже, имхо. Ну если не одну гречку кушать т.е.


Дешевле стопудов. И не только в нашем крае, но и везде. А блюда все те же самые, только со специями варируете - без мяса получаются такие же прекрасные борщи и зеленый и кубанский  :Smilie:  А уж плов с грибами... !

----------


## JuniorUK

> Дешевле стопудов. И не только в нашем крае, но и везде. А блюда все те же самые, только со специями варируете - без мяса получаются такие же прекрасные борщи и зеленый и кубанский  А уж плов с грибами... !


Позвольте мне с вами не согласиться. В наших краях полноценное вегетарианское питание существенно дороже чем мясное или рыбное меню (рыба к мясу относится?).

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Уважаемый Тат, например вы когда-нибудь видели, что происходит с человеком пролежавшим в реанимации пару недель, а потом еще долго от этого отходящего на больничной койке? Если человек достаточно молод, то он после этого на овощах и фруктах может быть и сможет протянуть, а вот для пожилого человека  этого для постановления сил уже будет недостаточно. Дистрофия мышц жеванием одной травы не лечится.


Насчет реанимации я очень хорошо вкурсе,  бываю там, знаете ли  :Smilie:  Очень много оттуда отправляют родственников с курочками и жирными супчиками. Нельзя это послеоперационным больным. Именно овощные супчики и легкие отвары. Если послеоперационный больной сильно истощен вплоть до дистрофии, применяют специализированное белково-витаминное питание - на основе, кстати, соевого и др. растительного белка - он легче усваивается. Могу даже кое что порассказывать про это дело. Недавно именно пакет такой ерунды носили человеку - вкус немного синтетический как говорят отдельные гурманы ( которые там это еще могут делать)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  , но можно мешать с соками. Это кстати , официальная медицина - целый раздел - послеоперационное питание  :Smilie: 
Так что вопрос это скорее привязанности и концепций , хотя там людям не до привязанностей уже быть бы живым...

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Позвольте мне с вами не согласиться. В наших краях полноценное вегетарианское питание существенно дороже чем мясное или рыбное меню (рыба к мясу относится?).


Вы живете на севере? В Москве и питере овощи и фрукты стоят почти так же как у нас на кубани в отличии от зарплат, что очень обидно.  :Frown:  

Давайте подсчитаем на примере полноценного обеда или даже целого дня  :Smilie:  

Что вы кушаете на обед и примерные цены, а я подскажу вам, что и чем я заменяю. 
Например фаршированные перцы я готовлю точно так же, только без мяса - начинка - рис, морковка, помидоры , все с куркумой и специями. 

Недавано ходили в горы на 10 дней, мясо было только на обед в виде паштета или сала, много сухофруктов, орехи, сушеные овощи, шоколад и т.д.. Стоимость еды на человека на 10 дней составила 370 р - при невегитарианском аналоге - гораздо дороже.

Вегитарианство - это действительно очень большая экономия.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Это, кстати, 2 мифа мясоедов, с которыми мне часто приходилось сталкиваться . 1 - что не есть мясо вредно и даже опасно. 2 - что быть вегитарианцем дорого. Наш мир непознаваем, и может в  некоторых случаях это действительно так, но  в моем строго наобарот и все, с кем я встречалась и кто это пробовал говорят так же. Включая питерцев и москвичей. Даже знакомые мясоеды при дефиците бюджета становятся вегитарианцами  :Smilie:  Хоть и тянет их иногда на жуткие синие сосиски по цене которых можно купить несколько сытных жирных бананов например ...

----------


## Ондрий

> Дешевле стопудов. И не только в нашем крае, но и везде.


Я просчитывал с учетом фруктов - бананы, апельсины, яблоки. А они дороговаты. Особенно люблю фруктовый салат - кришнаиты научили.
Берем все что есть в доме из фруктов (сладких) и крошим в тазик. Бананы (обязательно), яблоки, груши, курага, дольки апельсина, чернослив ну т.д., заливаем йогуртом, перемешал, обсыпал тертым шоколадом сверху. Очень симпатишно, сытно и вкусно.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Я просчитывал с учетом фруктов - бананы, апельсины, яблоки. А они дороговаты. Особенно люблю фруктовый салат - кришнаиты научили.
> Берем все что есть в доме из фруктов (сладких) и крошим в тазик. Бананы (обязательно), яблоки, груши, курага, дольки апельсина, чернослив ну т.д., заливаем йогуртом, перемешал, обсыпал тертым шоколадом сверху. Очень симпатишно, сытно и вкусно.


Ну... если только на таких салатах, то наверное немножко дороже выйдет  :Smilie:  
У нас бананы щаз по 11 р. кг, в самую голодную зиму не больше 30 р , а мясо 120 гадкое, как говорят знающие, так оно ж еще и ужарится  :Smilie:   120 р - 4 кг бананов - обожраться салатами.
Яблоки - хз. их везде валом на дачах... 
А зеленый борщ со щавлем без мяса просто бэст. А щаз еще и кукуруза везде, помидоров валом , на трассе вообще по 6 р кг ...

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Грибы тоже дешевле мяса, даже шампиньоны, а это вообще вкуснотища. Зимой если нужен праздник -  можно взять замороженных овощных смесей + шампиньонов + добавить 1 банан для эстетсого вкуса, немного риса и зажарить все - вкуснотища, себестоимость большущей сковородки еды рублей 80 максимум

----------


## Вао

> Дешевле стопудов. И не только в нашем крае, но и везде. А блюда все те же самые, только со специями варируете - без мяса получаются такие же прекрасные борщи и зеленый и кубанский  А уж плов с грибами... !


Эх, щас бы плов с грибами отведать. Давайте не будем в конце рабочего дня про еду. А то и так есть хочется. :Smilie:

----------


## Sadhak

Уже писал, чтобы научиться очень вкусно готовить без мяса-рыбы, необходимо сходить к вашим местным вайшнавам-кришнаитам (они у вас наверняка есть где-то рядом) на их праздники и еще лучше готовить вместе с ними. А еще лучше прийти туда с женой, которая будет с ними готовить. Необыкновенная вкуснота и разнообразие - "ум отъешь"  :Smilie: .

----------


## Aleksey L.

В голосовании не хватает пункта: 
"Есть или не есть мясо - для меня вообще не проблема" 

Я ничего не отвергаю, ничего не принимаю и ни за что не цепляюсь. я иду в магазин и чувствую, что мне сейчас надо. Критерием является мое строение-состояние организма, простота в пище и отсутствие многих E-добавок-красителей. Растительную пищу (клетчатку) потребляю в умеренных количествах. Животную стараюсь не употреблять вообще, но это ни в коем случае не преграда принять приглашение отведать ...сосисок на природе от страдающего в беспонтовом сериале сферы животных существа ... да, я буду поначалу "страдать", напичкавшись "трупиками", но в итоге научусь сжигать грязные дхату  :Smilie:  

Так что я возьму, скажем, книгу "Аюрведическая Терапия" Д. Фроули и спокойно определюсь, что и как мне по жизни делать и в какую сторону двигаться исходя из настоящего местоположения. 

а мнения сторонних людей по этому вопросу - маловажны. я никому ничего не должен объяснять, а спрос в первую очередь с себя.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это, кстати, 2 мифа мясоедов, с которыми мне часто приходилось сталкиваться . 1 - что не есть мясо вредно и даже опасно. 2 - что быть вегитарианцем дорого. Наш мир непознаваем, и может в некоторых случаях это действительно так, но в моем строго наобарот и все, с кем я встречалась и кто это пробовал говорят так же. Включая питерцев и москвичей. Даже знакомые мясоеды при дефиците бюджета становятся вегитарианцами  Хоть и тянет их иногда на жуткие синие сосиски по цене которых можно купить несколько сытных жирных бананов например ...


Я скорее соглашусь с вегетарианцем, который говорит - что быть вегетарианцем экономнее, потому что он каждый день покупает продукты и готовит вегетарианскую еду, чем с человеком, мотивирующим отказ от вегетарианства дороговизной вегетарианской пищи, потому что он пока только предполагает, каковы были бы его затраты  :Smilie: 
Согласен со сказанным Екатериной Петровной

----------


## Won Soeng

Ужж, такой пункт был в прошлом голосовании  :Smilie:  Здесь же интересны именно изменения. Безразличие - это наличие сомнений двух противоположных видов одновременно. Рискнете это проверить? ;-)

----------


## Ондрий

Надо как-нибудь недельку попытаться без мяса попробовать. Сразу говорю - не буду отказывать себе ни в чем, чтобы не тосковать по мясу на эту экспериментальную неделю.  :Smilie: 

Самому интересно стало. Дороже или нет (у нас в городе).

А про кришнаитов точно! Они доки в вопросах кулинарии без трупов.

----------


## Aleksey L.

о, я не так поднаторел в логике, чтобы разребать умственные концепты, но, полагаю, безразличие - это отстутствие сомнений двух видов ввиду наличия застилающей пелены неведения ) 

... для меня же это попросту становление метода на путь )))

----------


## Won Soeng

Ужж, логикой проверять не нужно. Нужно просто внимательно посмотреть на прчины безразличия. Как оно возникает? Как исчезает?

----------


## JuniorUK

> Насчет реанимации я очень хорошо вкурсе,  бываю там, знаете ли  Очень много оттуда отправляют родственников с курочками и жирными супчиками. Нельзя это послеоперационным больным. Именно овощные супчики и легкие отвары. Если послеоперационный больной сильно истощен вплоть до дистрофии, применяют специализированное белково-витаминное питание - на основе, кстати, соевого и др. растительного белка - он легче усваивается. Могу даже кое что порассказывать про это дело. Недавно именно пакет такой ерунды носили человеку - вкус немного синтетический как говорят отдельные гурманы ( которые там это еще могут делать)  , но можно мешать с соками. Это кстати , официальная медицина - целый раздел - послеоперационное питание 
> Так что вопрос это скорее привязанности и концепций , хотя там людям не до привязанностей уже быть бы живым...


Между прочим я ничего не говорил про жирные супчики и курочек. Не нужно передергивать. Согласен, что реанимация или пост-операционное восстановление может быть не очень правильный пример. Я его привел как пример причины приводящей к ситуации когда поддержание или восстановление нормальной жизнедеятельности организма без белкового питания невозможно. Кроме того применение белковых препаратов может быть противопоказано по другим причинам.

И не нужно причислять меня к мифотворцам. Я уже приводил себя самого как пример. Могу не есть и не ем мяса месяцами, но на каком-то этапе дополнительный белок становится необходим не для удовлетворения моих кровожадных инстинктов, а для поддержания организма. Вполне возможно, что в моем случае результата аналогичного приему мясной пищи можно добиться другими способами, но не всегда это возможно.

В рассуждениях многих противников мясоедства (я так и не понял,относится ли рыба к мясу?) мое внимание обращает на себя категоричность суждений и желание вогнать реальную жизнь в рамки теории. Жизненные обстоятельства и возможности у каждого из нас разные и то, что доступно одним, совершенно не обязательно доступно другим. Я сейчас не имею ввиду взгляды разных людей на мучение живых существ и т.д.





> Я скорее соглашусь с вегетарианцем, который говорит - что быть вегетарианцем экономнее, потому что он каждый день покупает продукты и готовит вегетарианскую еду, чем с человеком, мотивирующим отказ от вегетарианства дороговизной вегетарианской пищи, потому что он пока только предполагает, каковы были бы его затраты


Простое наличие или отсутствие продуктов может быть одной из причин например.  Кроме того,как мне известно из моего личного опыта, нет ничего постоянного. Потребность в еде вообще и в отдельных элементах, витаминах, белке и т.п. меняется с возрастом, физическим состоянием организма, окружающими условиями и т.п. Количество поедаемого за один день моим 12 летним сыном мяса превышает мою полугодовую норму. Но с другой стороны кроме как стучать по клавишам в кондиционированном и отапливаемом помещении мне никакой другой тяжелой роботы делать не приходится.
Решение есть мне мясо или нет я принимаю руководствуясь двумя соображениями: срединность пути и забота о собственном теле. Оба эти  правила неотделимы друг от друга. Лишить себя мяса в ущерб самочувствию также не верно как съесть его слишком много. И то и другое есть экстрим. С другой стороны в избегании экстрима и состоит забота о себе. Не умея заботится о себе я не смогу научится заботится и сочувствовать другим чувствующим существам. Если на каком-то этапе прислушавшись к себе, я понимаю, что организму мясо не нужно- это и есть тот средний путь которому я следую. Ну и наоборот.

Что касается



> Вы живете на севере? В Москве и питере овощи и фрукты стоят почти так же как у нас на кубани в отличии от зарплат, что очень обидно.


Живу я не к северу от вас, а далеко в сторону заходящего солнца. В Англии к моему сожалению, и возможно к вашему  удивлению вегетарианское питание стоит заметно дороже чем мясное. Рыба между прочим еще дороже, что кажется не характерно для России. Но тут я могу ошибаться. Давно в Москве по рыбным рядам не ходил.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Ужж, логикой проверять не нужно. Нужно просто внимательно посмотреть на прчины безразличия. Как оно возникает? Как исчезает?


Чтобы внимательно смотреть, надо развить различающую мудрость, для этого необходима осознанность и ясность потока сознания, которая характеризуется праджней. Что касается "безразличия" - это ваша тема ), я её не касаюсь, копая глубже и приходя к частичному неведению. Частичное неведение - это кармически обусловленное видение в отсутствие джняны.

----------


## Won Soeng

Ужж, плодотворных раскопок!

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Живу я не к северу от вас, а далеко в сторону заходящего солнца. В Англии к моему сожалению, и возможно к вашему  удивлению вегетарианское питание стоит заметно дороже чем мясное. Рыба между прочим еще дороже, что кажется не характерно для России. Но тут я могу ошибаться. Давно в Москве по рыбным рядам не ходил.


Тогда я думаю вопрос дороговизны для вас вообще не актуален  :Smilie:  То есть конечно смотря с кем сравнивать... Если с Биллом Гейтсом, то да, а если со среднестатистическим русским , то нет   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## JuniorUK

> Тогда я думаю вопрос дороговизны для вас вообще не актуален  То есть конечно смотря с кем сравнивать... Если с Биллом Гейтсом, то да, а если со среднестатистическим русским , то нет


Я не понял, что вы хотели этим сказать.  Почему для меня этот вопрос не актуален? И при чем здесь среднестатистический русский если я живу в другой стране? Или вы серьезно думаете, что мне все даром достается.

----------


## Aleksey L.

http://ki-moscow.narod.ru/litra/med/...2%C0%CD%C8%DF_

немного чтива )

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Я не понял, что вы хотели этим сказать.  Почему для меня этот вопрос не актуален? И при чем здесь среднестатистический русский если я живу в другой стране? Или вы серьезно думаете, что мне все даром достается.


Если вы начнете есть вегитарианскую еду, вам не будет хватать на жизнь?
Вряд ли  :Smilie:

----------


## Sadhak

Есть нелепое представление, что вегетарианцы питаются какими-то особыми и изысканными продуктами и травами из дорогих магазинов. Нет, все то же самое, но готовить надо учиться у кришнаитов и у них же заказывать специи. В Москве можно сходить в их рестораны и попробовать. Получается дешевле. Проблему белка решает соя или яйца, кто их ест.

----------


## Грег

> Ну... если только на таких салатах, то наверное немножко дороже выйдет  
> У нас бананы щаз по 11 р. кг, в самую голодную зиму не больше 30 р , а мясо 120 гадкое, как говорят знающие, так оно ж еще и ужарится   120 р - 4 кг бананов - обожраться салатами.
> Яблоки - хз. их везде валом на дачах... 
> А зеленый борщ со щавлем без мяса просто бэст. А щаз еще и кукуруза везде, помидоров валом , на трассе вообще по 6 р кг ...


А ещё, Екатерина Петровна знает какие цены в Москве и Питере...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Грег

А вообще, меня уже достала эта еда.
Сама необходимость готовить, что-то делать для  утоления голода и вообще необходимость есть и тратить на это время.
И наплевать мне на вкуснотищу и радость души, которую доставляет вкусная пища (и не важно - вегетарианская она или мясная).
Надоело и запарило! Был бы рад, если бы меня необходимость в еде вообще не парила.

----------


## Грег

> Есть нелепое представление, что вегетарианцы питаются какими-то особыми и изысканными продуктами и травами из дорогих магазинов. Нет, все то же самое, но готовить надо учиться у кришнаитов и у них же заказывать специи. В Москве можно сходить в их рестораны и попробовать. Получается дешевле. Проблему белка решает соя или яйца, кто их ест.


Особенно много кришнаитов у меня на родине  -  в Ярославской губернии...

----------


## PampKin Head

Дуджом Ринпоче.




> Относительно поведения. Вне зависимости от того, кто ты – бхикшу, нгакпа или бхикшуни, крайне важно жить в соответствии с принципом: ”Укрощать свой ум – сущность Дхармы.” Наивысшая доброта, которая может быть проявлена к самому себе, - - практиковать добросовестно наставления учений, которым следуешь. Отринь поведение, обратное вышеописанному; лицемерие относительно собственных обетов и обязательств; развитие привязанности и агрессивности по отношению к начинающим практикам; споры с теми, кто выше и ниже, другими группами и теми, кто придерживается иных взглядов. Проще говоря, очень важный момент: подобно отказу пить яд, ты  целиком отказываешься от всего, что может нанести вред учениям; отказываешься от дискуссий и раздоров; от всего неблагого, что может навлечь жестокое наказание дакинь и охранителей Дхармы, обладающих оком мудрости.

----------


## JuniorUK

> Если вы начнете есть вегитарианскую еду, вам не будет хватать на жизнь?
> Вряд ли


Будет. Но это ваше замечание ни каким образом не опровергает моё- вегетарианское питание совершенно не обязательно дешевле чем мясное.

----------


## Skyku

> К вегетарианцам на БФ стали относиться более терпимей, чем раньше.


Я на них, вегетарианцев, просто перестал реагировать  :Smilie:

----------


## Штелп

> (я так и не понял,относится ли рыба к мясу?) мое внимание обращает на себя категоричность суждений и желание вогнать реальную жизнь в рамки теории. Жизненные обстоятельства и возможности у каждого из нас разные и то, что доступно одним, совершенно не обязательно доступно другим. Я сейчас не имею ввиду взгляды разных людей на мучение живых существ и т.д.
> .


И ещё очень-очень многое относится к теме привнесения страдания в мир или участия в этом привнесении...

----------


## Штелп

Да , а про изменение отношения: сомневаюсь , что позволю умереть с голоду себе и семье при отсутствии альтернатив и наличии мяса. Мы ведь честны перед собой или нет? Или отказ- не есть полный уход от предмета отказа??

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Да , а про изменение отношения: сомневаюсь , что позволю умереть с голоду себе и семье при отсутствии альтернатив и наличии мяса. Мы ведь честны перед собой или нет? Или отказ- не есть полный уход от предмета отказа??


Вы знаете, я сомневаюсь, что вы или кто либо из этого форума в ближайшее время попадут в такую ситуацию, когда действительно нет альтернатив да еще и на такое время, что бы успеть умереть... 
На такое хитрое стечение кармы, вынуждающее к убийству шансов не много.

Под такой ситуацией я конечно понимаю не отсутствие в холодильнике вкусной вегитарианской еды при наличии только сосисок  :Smilie:  

И уж поверьте в ситуации угрозы для жизни, еще раз повторяю, реальной угрозы, думаю, что и большинство вегитарианцев тоже будут защищаться или есть мясо. Но на такую ситуацию шансов очень мало.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> И *уж поверьте* в ситуации угрозы для жизни, еще раз повторяю, реальной угрозы, думаю, что и большинство вегитарианцев тоже будут защищаться или есть мясо. Но на такую ситуацию шансов очень мало.


Некоторые пользователь форума -  уникальные и многоопытные люди.
Им известно всё - от цен в Москве и Питере, до того, какая кого ждёт или не ждёт угроза. Раньше я думал, что наличие/отсутствие угрозы, смерть от руки маньяка или ножа мясника и невзгоды - это моя (наработанная мной лично) карма, теперь вижу, что это не так - причина не во мне, а в желаниях мясника, маньяка и правительства. И есть люди, которые, в отличие от меня знают и видят все эти зависимости и причинные связи.
Я преклоняю колени перед их всезнанием!

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Некоторые пользователь форума -  уникальные и многоопытные люди.
> Им известно всё - от цен в Москве и Питере, до того, какая кого ждёт или не ждёт угроза. Раньше я думал, что наличие/отсутствие угрозы, смерть от руки маньяка или ножа мясника и невзгоды - это моя (наработанная мной лично) карма, теперь вижу, что это не так - причина не во мне, а в желаниях мясника, маньяка и правительства. И есть люди, которые, в отличие от меня знают и видят все эти зависимости и причинные связи.
> Я преклоняю колени перед их всезнанием!


Ну раз такое дело, раз вы всего этого так ожидаете и заранее хотите просчитать варианты, то давайте тогда проработаем вероятности, когда вы можете столкнуться перед выбором, убить или самому быть убитым человеком (а)собакой, б)ребенком, в)индийским слоном, г)еврейским террористом и т.д.) и что вы выберете во всех этих случаях, также давайте рассмотрим вариант, когда вы можете оказаться на льдине и еды не будет и для выживания придется кого то съесть, и кого вы будете есть.  Давайте тогда разбираться со всем этим  :Smilie: )) 

Только вот какое все это имеет отношение к вегитарианству и текущей конкретной жизненной ситуации?

----------


## Yuki

> А вообще, меня уже достала эта еда.
> Сама необходимость готовить, что-то делать для  утоления голода и вообще необходимость есть и тратить на это время.
> И наплевать мне на вкуснотищу и радость души, которую доставляет вкусная пища (и не важно - вегетарианская она или мясная).
> Надоело и запарило! Был бы рад, если бы меня необходимость в еде вообще не парила.


Точно! Правда, еще больше меня раздражает необходимость спать: столько времени зря пропадает :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Ну раз такое дело, раз вы всего этого так ожидаете и заранее хотите просчитать варианты, то давайте тогда проработаем вероятности, когда вы можете столкнуться перед выбором, убить или самому быть убитым человеком (а)собакой, б)ребенком, в)индийским слоном, г)еврейским террористом и т.д.) и что вы выберете во всех этих случаях, также давайте рассмотрим вариант, когда вы можете оказаться на льдине и еды не будет и для выживания придется кого то съесть, и кого вы будете есть.  Давайте тогда разбираться со всем этим )) 
> 
> Только вот какое все это имеет отношение к вегитарианству и текущей конкретной жизненной ситуации?


А давайте попробуем прожить без прогнозов и представлений о том, что будет если...
Вам надо, вы и считайте, а мне предоставьте возможность действовать по обстоятельствам.
Сансара - это и есть всевозможная "проработка вероятностей". И попытка представить - "убить или самому или быть убитым человеком" - тоже мысль создающая колесо сансары.
Предоставьте мне возможность просто жить сегодня и сейчас, а не в попытках представить - как оно побывать убийцей или убиваемым.
Может хватит уже эмоциональных речей об убийцах?
Когда я окажусь на льдине, то и буду думать, что мне делать, а пока, в данный момент, времени вокруг меня достаточно тепло и солнышко светит.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Точно! Правда, еще больше меня раздражает необходимость спать: столько времени зря пропадает


Когда не ешь дня 3 то времени реально больше, но как то сильно не по себе и чего то не хватает, причем голод только перый день-2, а потом уже не беспокоит, но ощущение это все равно есть,  привязанность, блин.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> А давайте попробуем прожить без прогнозов и представлений о том, что будет если...


Уважаемый Сергей, именно об этом я и говорю  :Big Grin:

----------


## Грег

> Уважаемый Сергей, именно об этом я и говорю


Неужели!
А к чему тогда представления о том, что будет если... ?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Только вот какое все это имеет отношение к вегитарианству и текущей конкретной жизненной ситуации?


Екатерина Петровна, вы хоть читаете то, что пишете?
Вы самит об этом заводите разговор, обсуждаете это и спрашиваете меня об отношении этого к вегетарианству...

----------


## Грег

Урок, на мой взгляд, после 2-х тем о вегетарианстве должен быть (это только моё мнение) один - следует поступать так, как мы считаем нужным.
Если мы считаем, что должны быть вегетарианцами и это поможет другим ЖС, то мы так и должны поступать. Если же мы вообще не понимаем как нам нужно действовать - следует внимательно слушать учителя и делать так, как он говорит.
Но следует так же помнить, что это наш собственный выбор в нашем же иллюзорном мире, который является только нашим миром.
Другие ЖС живут в другом мире (каждый в своём) и учить их уму-разуму, пристыжать и называть убийцей некорректно. Ибо это только наш взгляд на наш мир с нашей же колокольни. Даже если этот мир кажется нам общим со всеми видимыми нам существами.
Эдак можно и Будду называть убийцей или потакающим убийства, потому как от мяса он не отказывался.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Екатерина Петровна, вы хоть читаете то, что пишете?
> Вы самит об этом заводите разговор, обсуждаете это и спрашиваете меня об отношении этого к вегетарианству...


Раз вы написали свой пост 51 в ответ на моё сообщение, то хотя бы потрудились прочитать, кому и о чем я отвечаю.  Впрочем если это сложно я объясню. Я отвечала Штелпу на его сообщение:

"Сообщение от Штелп
Да , а про изменение отношения: сомневаюсь , что позволю умереть с голоду себе и семье при отсутствии альтернатив и наличии мяса. Мы ведь честны перед собой или нет? Или отказ- не есть полный уход от предмета отказа??" 

В нем, как вы можете заметить, как раз есть предположения о том, что может случиться и как он будет действовать в такой ситуации. Соответственно я предполагала, что в ближайше обозримом будущем подобная ситуация ему вряд ли грозит , а в настоящем и вовсе отсутствует, таким образом париться о подобных возможных случаях сейчас нет смысла.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> 
> В нем, как вы можете заметить, как раз есть предположения о том, что может случиться и как он будет действовать в такой ситуации. Соответственно я предполагала, что в ближайше обозримом будущем подобная ситуация ему вряд ли грозит , а в настоящем и вовсе отсутствует, таким образом париться о подобных возможных случаях сейчас нет смысла.


Ещё раз повторю - вам надо, вы и разбирайтесь кто сказал ЭТО, а кто сказал ТО.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Урок, на мой взгляд, после 2-х тем о вегетарианстве должен быть (это только моё мнение) один - следует поступать так, как мы считаем нужным.


Рискну, указать еще на один урок, если у вас нет желания, читать что пишет оппонент или вы даже не в состоянии понять, кому и на что он отвечает, то лучше в таком случаи не ломиться сразу в дискуссию  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ... если у вас нет желания, читать что пишет оппонент ...


Какая ещё дискуссия?
Попытка убедить оппонентов в их неправоте?

PS. Это общая тема, а не междусобойчик...
И я достаточно почитал и оппонентов и не оппонентов.

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

> Какая ещё дискуссия?
> Попытка убедить оппонентов в их неправоте?
> 
> PS. Это общая тема, а не междусобойчик...
> И я достаточно почитал и оппонентов и не оппонентов.


Ну я не знаю... Вы отвечаете на мои посты, задаете какие то вопросы, я на них отвечаю - это и называется дискуссия. 

Я понимаю, что вам не надо и не хочется разбирайться " кто сказал ЭТО, а кто сказал ТО", но посты  51,54,58,57 - написаны вами самим. Вы пытались со мной о чем то дискутировать? Или это была та самая  "Попытка убедить оппонентов в их неправоте?" ?  

"И я достаточно почитал и оппонентов и не оппонентов." - то есть вы уже составили своё мнение, утвердили концепции и теперь чужие посты не читаете, только пишете?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Екатерина Петровна

Ладно, это конечно очень смешно и забавно, но уже слишком предсказуемо. 
Успехов вам на вашем нелегком пути убеждения в чем то вегитарианцев  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> "И я достаточно почитал и оппонентов и не оппонентов." - то есть вы уже составили своё мнение, утвердили концепции и теперь чужие посты не читаете, только пишете?


А нет никакого смысла писать что-либо ещё - более 1000-чи постов в 2-х темах, говорят только о том, что есть разные мнения, и что многие обсуждающие, считают, что существует только одно правильное мнение, сходное с их представлениями.
И гораздо мудрее, ИМХО, не убеждать оппонента  в его неправоте или правоте своего взгляда, а принять его право решить как ему поступать в том или ином случае, независимо от вашего личного мнения или осуждения. В том числе - быть травоедом или мясоедом.

----------


## Грег

> Ладно, это конечно очень смешно и забавно, но уже слишком предсказуемо. 
> Успехов вам на вашем нелегком пути убеждения в чем то вегитарианцев


Да не пытаюсь я ни в чём убедить вегетарианцев!
Писал уже - какое мне дело до того, чем вы занимаетесь и кем себя называете - это ваша проблема и ваша карма, и вам её отрабатывать, а не мне и не со мной!
Я призываю взращивать равностное отношение ко всем без исключения, кем бы кто себя не считал и чем бы не занимался.
Екатерина Петровна, ответьте, себе в первую очередь, ЧТО заставляет вас видеть мир чёрно-белым?
В ваших постах прослеживается ощущение некой борьбы одних с другими.
Так это не то, что есть на самом деле. - ЭТО в вашей голове борьба.

----------


## Грег

> ... утвердили концепции ...


То, что касается меня лично :
Я стараюсь не создавать концепции и не делать оценки того, ЧТО делают другие - это их проблема и их личная карма, которую они реализуют независимо от моей оценки, моего мнения,  и моего к к этому отношения.
Если я выражаю своё отношение (положительное или отрицательное) -  я поддерживаю двойственность своего ума. Поэтому, у меня нет такого желания. Не всегда получается, но в основном - это так.

----------


## Вао

> Да не пытаюсь я ни в чём убедить вегетарианцев!
> Писал уже - какое мне дело до того, чем вы занимаетесь и кем себя называете - это ваша проблема!


Уже все сторонники мясоедства давно потеряли интерес к полемике и лишь один Сергей Ракитин который день упорно спорящий в данной теме показывает нам  своё полное безразличие к данному вопросу? :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Уже все сторонники мясоедства давно потеряли интерес к полемике и лишь один Сергей Ракитин который день упорно спорящий в данной теме показывает нам  своё полное безразличие к данному вопросу?


Ну раз я ещё здесь, значит вы не правы и мне пока небезразлично.
Не делайте поспешных выводов.
И не забудьте, что и вы ещё здесь и регулярно просматириваете тему - так что, лучше, ИМХО, делать выводы о своей озабоченности,а  не о чужой.  :Wink:  

PS. Не могли бы вы уточнить предмет спора?

PS. Я не сторонних и не противник мясоедства...

----------


## Штелп

> Когда не ешь дня 3 то времени реально больше, но как то сильно не по себе и чего то не хватает, причем голод только перый день-2, а потом уже не беспокоит, но ощущение это все равно есть,  привязанность, блин.


 Это "не по себе", можно хорошо использовать, если отказаться в этот период от самоанализа и глобализации планов то : 1 скачком повышается реакция,2 на 5-6ый день появляется лёгкость и я-бы сказал, зверинное чутьё( услышав первые слова- знаешь чем закончится, каким-то боком догоняешь, что ногу надо ставить сюда, а затылок сам убирается от наплывающей ветки), 3 на 8-9ый день появляются первые признаки слабости, но как плюс пропадает необходимость спать по 6-7 часов, для бодрости начинает хватать 2-3х часов сна. Ну а потом, надо всё-таки заставить себя что-то сожрать- иначе это билет в один конец(если на природе).

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> PS. Я не сторонних и не противник мясоедения.


Аналогично. Тема яйца выеденного не стоит.  :Smilie:

----------

